# HT [Fully) für die Frau



## MtB55 (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Süße fährt zur Zeit ein eMTB Fully Allmtn 160/150mm, gehobene Ausstattung. Jetzt möchte ich ihr für unsere gemeinsamen leichteren Touren (Hm fressen) ein HT kaufen. Wir ok sie ist heute ein Centurion EVE 600 probe gefahren, die Ausstattung ist meiner Meinung für die Preisklasse (1000Euro) ok, habt ihr noch Tipps im HT Bereich für die Frau? Danke schon mal.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2018)

Etwas unter der Preisklasse von 1000€, aber vielleicht hilfreich:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bitte-um-kaufberatung.870282/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Mai 2018)

Ü 1000,- € Kategorie

LV H 3 MK 2 als Rahmen oder komplett als Werksmaschine.

http://www.liteville.com/de/219/bikes/h-3-mk2/general/

Das Bike wächst mit dem können. Aufbaubar von Tour bis Enduro.


----------



## MtB55 (3. Mai 2018)

Nicht mal im Ladies only bin ich vor meinen Stalker sicher...


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Mai 2018)

Canyon hat auch vernünftig ausgestattete Hardtails zu einem guten Kurs....guckt da mal...vielleicht ist da was für sie dabei


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Mai 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Nicht mal im Ladies only bin ich vor meinen Stalker sicher...


Hab ich gesteckt bekommen 

Viel Spass so als Mann im Ladys only, oder hast ne Geschlechtsumwandlung vollzogen?

Ich bin raus, mach was Du denkst, und denke dran, wenn man sichs leisten kann, dann kauft man der Frau mindestens ein gleichwertiges Rad zu dem was man selbst fährt. Aber wie Du ja selbst weisst, 


tib02 schrieb:


> muss man sich leisten können.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Mai 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Nicht mal im Ladies only bin ich vor meinen Stalker sicher...


Profil einschränken


----------



## MtB55 (3. Mai 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Profil einschränken


Der ist einfach krank.. damit muss ich halt leben, aber egal zurück zum Thema.


----------



## MtB55 (3. Mai 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Canyon hat auch vernünftig ausgestattete Hardtails zu einem guten Kurs....guckt da mal...vielleicht ist da was für sie dabei


Canyon ist noch ein guter Tipp, danke.


----------



## MtB55 (4. Mai 2018)

@*Silvermoon*

hat mich auf Canyon gebracht, daher die Frage in die weibliche Runde.
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem zweit MTB für meine Frau, bisher fährt Sie nur eMTB ist aber inzwischen fitt genug für 1000 Hm. Ich bin etwas hin und her gerissen ob es ein Fully oder HT werden soll, mein zwei Bike ist ein Fully ich räubere aber auch entsprechend mehr durch die Wälder.

Das Canyon *Neuron WMN AL 5.0* *Fully *oder das *Grand Canyon WMN AL SL 7.0  HT gefallen* mir sehr gut, das HT ist satte 2 Kilo leichter, dafür bietet das Fully mehr Komfort und Reserven. Das Bike soll zum Hm fressen genutzt werden, Trail-Level S0-S1 für den Rest gibt es das eMTB. 

Danke und Gruß
tib02


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Mai 2018)

@tib02 

.....ich hab mir das Neuron WMN AL 8.0 von Canyon letzten Herbst gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Es ist ideal für Touren. Gabel und Dämpfer arbeiten sehr harmonisch miteinander und es macht irre viel Spaß,  damit über die Trails zu jagen   da lasse ich gerne auch mal mein kleines LITEVILLE für stehen....
....und die Farbe Airtime Blue....
Die Nobby Nic haben wir gg leichtlaufendere Rocket Ron getauscht und auf Tubeless umgebaut. Ich persönlich finde halt ein Tourenfully flexibler als ein HT, weil komfortabler und breiteres Spektrum. Auf längeren Waldautobahnen oder Straßen  kann man alles blocken und hat somit richtig gut Vortrieb....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (4. Mai 2018)

Super es wird ein Neuron werden, hast du noch einen Tipp wegen der Rahmengröße XS oder S bei 163cm und 73cm Schrittlänge,?


----------



## Aninaj (4. Mai 2018)

Wenn sie eher Touren fährt würde sich das S anbieten.


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Mai 2018)

@tib02

....ich fahre die Rahmengröße XS bei ner Größe 1,55 m und 72 cm Schrittlänge....
Deine Freundin liegt mit 1,63 m genau zwischen XS und S.
Klar, Größe S, wenn ihr nur Touren fahrt, so wie Aninaj schon schrieb. XS falls es verspielter und agiler sein soll.
Von wo seid ihr?
Kann euch gerne ne Probefahrt auf meinem Neuron in XS anbieten...falls ihr aus meiner südhessischen Ecke kommt....
Könnt mir ja ne PN schreiben


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Mai 2018)

...oder mal nen Ausflug zu Canyon nach Koblenz machen 
Dort könnt ihr beide Größen mal fahren und miteinander vergleichen. Falls ihr Glück habt, ist euer Wunschbike auf Lager und ihr könnt es gleich mitnehmen


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Mai 2018)

Wenn du selber schrauben kannst, dann sieh mal bei Bike Discount rein und sieh dir den Cube Stereo 120 HPC Race Rahmen an. Das Bike ist richtig gut und echt universell einzusetzen. Schnell, wendig und präzise zu fahren. Rauf wie runter, ob Tour oder Trail.


----------



## MtB55 (5. Mai 2018)

Danke für alle Tipps, Koblenz ist von Franken recht weit, nach Kontakt mit Canyon habe ich das Neuron in XS bestellt, im Notfall kann ich es umtauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (5. Mai 2018)

Gute Wahl 
Sie wird sicher ganz viel Spaß mit dem Neuron haben, glaub mir.... (ich sprech aus Erfahrung  )
Auch in diesem schönen Airtime Blue?

Grüße nach Franken


----------



## MtB55 (5. Mai 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Gute Wahl
> Sie wird sicher ganz viel Spaß mit dem Neuron haben, glaub mir.... (ich sprech aus Erfahrung  )
> Auch in diesem schönen Airtime Blue?
> 
> Grüße nach Franken



Airtime Blue war leider aus.. schwarz/pink war auch ok, aber eigentlich weiss Sie noch nicht das ich einfach bestellt habe


----------



## MtB55 (6. Mai 2018)

So wirds ausschauen.


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Mai 2018)

Auch sehr hübsch....da wird sie sich aber freuen 
Als ich meines bestellt hatte gab es das Neuron nur in schwarz oder in diesem schönen Blau...und schwarz ist schon mein Liteville. 
Wirst sehn, sie wird es lieben. Kannst ja mal hier berichten....
Ich persönlich finde, das es wirklich ein rundum gelungenes Tourenfully mit einer sehr schönen ausgewogenen Geometrie ist, welches selbst auf ruppigeren Trails gut beherrschbar ist und sich auch mühelos durch Spitzkehren bewegen lässt. 
Auch das Fahrwerk lässt sich sehr gut auf geringes Fahrergewicht einstellen ( zumindest bei meinem 8.0).


----------



## MtB55 (6. Mai 2018)

Soll zwischen den 7 und 11.5 kommen, ich sag nix und stelle es dann einfach ins Wohnzimmer  Danke für deine Tipps, die haben schlussendlich zur Entscheidung geführt


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2018)

Hey @Silvermoon 
wie kommst du denn mit der Überstandshöhe klar  76,4cm

Hab mich schon gewundert, dass es ein Fully gibt mit Ü-höhe für uns Kurzen


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Mai 2018)

@Mausoline

....bestens....es ist für mich kein Problem.
Ich mach mir über die Überstandshöhe weniger den Kopf, denn alles andere am Bike passt von der Geometrie perfekt. Ich komm damit sehr gut zurecht. 
Die 76,4 cm lösen in mir keine Angstzustände aus. Hört sich nach verdammt viel an, ist in Wirklichkeit aber nicht so. Canyon misst ziemlich weit oben am Oberrohr....


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Mai 2018)

@Mausoline 

Suchst du was Neues?
Darfst gerne mal Probe fahren 

Hätte evtl. sogar ein Bike abzugeben .....näheres gerne per PN


----------



## Mausoline (7. Mai 2018)

Danke   nein, hab letztes Jahr mein Altes richtig gut gepimpt (machen lassen )


----------



## MtB55 (12. Mai 2018)

Es ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (12. Mai 2018)

Fertig

Wenn meine Süße vom Einkaufen kommt, gibt es die Überraschung


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Mai 2018)

Hui.....da wird sie aber Augen machen 

Sieht richtig gut 

Berichte doch mal bei Gelegenheit wie sie damit zufrieden ist....ich will keine Klagen hören 

Viel Spaß damit und grüße sie mal unbekannterweise von jener welchen, die ihr das miteingebrockt hat


----------



## Basti138 (12. Mai 2018)

Die Farbe gefällt mir nicht


----------



## MtB55 (12. Mai 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hui.....da wird sie aber Augen machen
> 
> Sieht richtig gut
> 
> ...



Ein super Bike, heute die ersten 800hm gerockt Danke für den Tipp


----------



## MtB55 (13. Mai 2018)

Die Geo-Veränderung zum Haibike mit der 160mm Pike ist echt krass, aber das Canyon ist eine echte kleine Rennsemmel...


----------



## Silvermoon (13. Mai 2018)

Na, dann hab ich ja nicht zu viel versprochen 

Das ist natürlich noch mal ne ganz andere Kiste, wenn man Geometrie und, ich nenn es mal ganz salopp, "Einsatzzweck" von ihren beiden Bikes vergleicht.
Ähnlich geht es mir mit meinem 301er LITEVILLE (vorne 150mm/ hinten 140mm....Bereifung 26er/24er Kombi) und dem Neuron....da liegen gefühlt Welten dazwischen. Und trotz allem ist das Neuron erfahrungsgemäß auch in Trails mit nicht sooooo mächtigen Stufen, Spitzkehren...absolut sicher und gut beherrschbar, weil es von der Geo dennoch sehr kompakt ist. Es ist ein absolut gelungenes, rennsemmelverdächtiges Tourenbike, macht wahnsinnig viel Spaß und das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis von Canyon ist einfach top...

*Habt viel Spaß damit *



Das ist meines in diesem schönen *Airtime Blue.*...leuchtet bei schönem Wetter mit dem blauen Himmel um die Wette


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Mai 2018)

Deins hat wenigstens ordentliche Komponenten. Nicht so nen Mix aus der Restekiste.


----------



## MtB55 (14. Mai 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Na, dann hab ich ja nicht zu viel versprochen
> 
> Das ist natürlich noch mal ne ganz andere Kiste, wenn man Geometrie und, ich nenn es mal ganz salopp, "Einsatzzweck" von ihren beiden Bikes vergleicht.
> Ähnlich geht es mir mit meinem 301er LITEVILLE (vorne 150mm/ hinten 140mm....Bereifung 26er/24er Kombi) und dem Neuron....da liegen gefühlt Welten dazwischen. Und trotz allem ist das Neuron erfahrungsgemäß auch in Trails mit nicht sooooo mächtigen Stufen, Spitzkehren...absolut sicher und gut beherrschbar, weil es von der Geo dennoch sehr kompakt ist. Es ist ein absolut gelungenes, rennsemmelverdächtiges Tourenbike, macht wahnsinnig viel Spaß und das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis von Canyon ist einfach top...
> ...



Die Farbe ist natürlich echt der Hammer.. leider gab es die nicht mehr, Ich bin am überlegen ob ich den Vorbau doch einen Tick steiler mache.
Aber jetzt warte ich erstmal noch eine Ausflüge ab...


----------



## MtB55 (14. Mai 2018)

Ist schon crass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Mai 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ist schon crass


was ist da krass?  Die Elektrokiste hat ne größere Einbaulänge der Gabel da auch mehr Federweg, also kommt auch das Cockpit höher, hat mit der Geo des Canyon so erstmal garnix zutun.

Leg mal die Einbaulängendifferenz unter das Laufrad des Canyon, dann ist die Cockpithöhe fast gleichauf.


----------



## MtB55 (19. Mai 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Na, dann hab ich ja nicht zu viel versprochen
> 
> Das ist natürlich noch mal ne ganz andere Kiste, wenn man Geometrie und, ich nenn es mal ganz salopp, "Einsatzzweck" von ihren beiden Bikes vergleicht.
> Ähnlich geht es mir mit meinem 301er LITEVILLE (vorne 150mm/ hinten 140mm....Bereifung 26er/24er Kombi) und dem Neuron....da liegen gefühlt Welten dazwischen. Und trotz allem ist das Neuron erfahrungsgemäß auch in Trails mit nicht sooooo mächtigen Stufen, Spitzkehren...absolut sicher und gut beherrschbar, weil es von der Geo dennoch sehr kompakt ist. Es ist ein absolut gelungenes, rennsemmelverdächtiges Tourenbike, macht wahnsinnig viel Spaß und das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis von Canyon ist einfach top...
> ...


Heute nach einer längeren Runde kam der Kommentar, das fährt sich fast so gut wie mein eMTB...


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Mai 2018)

.....alles richtig gemacht  
Prima!


----------



## MtB55 (2. Juni 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> .....alles richtig gemacht
> Prima!


2017 eine eMTB Transalp, 2018 eine mixed Transalp ich mit dem MTB meine Süße (noch) mit dem eMTB, da wir heute relativ entspannt 1200hm beim dritten Ausflug mit dem MTB abgerissen haben... 2019 eine reine MTB Transalp


----------



## Basti138 (2. Juni 2018)

Wieso E MTB? Weils zu anstrengend ist?
Du kannst auch mit der Gondel hoch fahren, das wäre noch weniger anstrengend


----------



## MtB55 (13. April 2020)

Aus dem Neuron  5.0 wird nun ein AL 7.0. Das 5.0 hat gute Dienste geleistet und war als Einstieg in die MTB Welt völlig ok, jetzt steigt aber die Nutzung und da aber ist die Gabel und die 2x10 Schaltungdes 5.0 nur suboptimal, somit wird aufgerüstet. Lieferung bis Ende April, da ein Bike vorhanden gibt es ausser haben wollen keinen Zeitdruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (14. April 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Aus dem Neuron  5.0 wird nun ein AL 7.0. Das 5.0 hat gute Dienste geleistet und war als Einstieg in die MTB Welt völlig ok, jetzt steigt aber die Nutzung und da aber ist die Gabel und die 2x10 Schaltungdes 5.0 nur suboptimal, somit wird aufgerüstet. Lieferung bis Ende April, da ein Bike vorhanden gibt es ausser haben wollen keinen Zeitdruck.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1016775


Tja,
es werden immer wieder neue Bedürfnisse geschaffen, die erfüllt werden wollen.
Marketingtstrategie sei Dank....
E-Bikes habe ich noch nie verstanden, außer es ist aus orthopädischer Sicht sinnvoll. Für mich macht gerade die Ausdauer und die Muskelkraft den Sport aus.

Ich fahre am meinem HT noch 2x10 und an meinem Fully,welches ich mir Ende Januar gebraucht beim Händler zugelegt habe, 2x11 und komme damit super klar. Ich finde es schade, wenn ein Bike nur 2 Jahre gefahren wird...gerade auch, was das Thema Nachhaltigkeit betrifft. Aber das Rosa ist schon geil...
Viel Spaß mit der neuen Rakete.


----------



## MtB55 (14. April 2020)

Das Neuron 5.0 wird ja verkauft, somit steht einer Weiterverwendung nichts im Wege


----------



## MtB55 (16. April 2020)

Der Versand-Temin wurde deutlich nach vorne verschoben 13 Apr. 2020 - 17 Apr. 2020 , dann sollte das Bike nächste Woche kommen.


----------



## MtB55 (25. April 2020)

Es ist da ? Super verarbeitet, schaut fast wie mein Neuron Carbon aus.


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2020)

Blöd ist nur dieses gebogene Sattelrohr, da geht nicht viel mit Sattel runterlassen


----------



## Flohmanti (25. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Blöd ist nur dieses gebogene Sattelrohr, da geht nicht viel mit Sattel runterlassen


Dafür ist die Lackierung ein Traum...Gefällt mir richtig gut! 
Welche Dropper Post passt denn da überhaupt rein? 100mm?


----------



## MtB55 (25. April 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Lackierung ein Traum...Gefällt mir richtig gut!
> Welche Dropper Post passt denn da überhaupt rein? 100mm?


Entweder 100mm oder 125mm, ich mess morgen mal nach, ist aber für uns egal, es würden sowie nicht mehr gehen, die Farbe ist der Hammer gefällt sogar mir als Mann


----------



## MtB55 (26. April 2020)

125mm für XS voll i. o.


----------



## MtB55 (26. April 2020)

Doppelt


----------



## Flohmanti (27. April 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> 125mm für XS voll i. o.


Sehr gut! Habe ich auch an meinem Trail Fully. Reichen mir persönlich aus. Weiß aber, dass es einigen hier im Forum zu wenig ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

